# Weten van aanpakken (en ingrijpen)...



## ThomasK

Ik dacht er al langer aan: wij gaan nu agressief-mannelijk met problemen om, denk ik... ;-)

Ik baseer me daarvoor op woorden als _aanpakken _of _ingrijpen _(_doortastend _of anders), in contrast met de vroegere (inmiddels soft geworden) benadering van problemen.

Vindt u nog meer probleem-termen die in die richting wijzen - of lijkt het te ver gezocht? Ik dacht even nog aan _worstelen_ met tegenover _af te rekenen hebben met_. Worstelen lijkt toch een agressievere tegenstander te impliceren... 

Ik hoor het wel. Al bedankt!


----------



## Joannes

Ik heb niet meteen die indruk.

In de eerste plaats worden problemen _opgelost_, volgens mij. Dat woord suggereert niet bepaald een harde aanpak (verdunnen tot het 'weg' is). Of _verhelpen_.

We _zitten _vaker met een probleem dan dat we ermee _worstelen _denk ik. Eerder passief. En dan is het iets dat we moeten _bekijken_. Ook niet echt een 'agressief-mannelijke aanpak'. 

Kan je een probleem ook _ontrafelen_? Of is dat voorafgaand aan de oplossing ervan? Maar _doorknippen _doen we het in elk geval niet, om in dezelfde metafoor te blijven. 

In managementjargon wordt ook wel _adresseren _gebruikt, uit het Engels, of _tackelen_, die is al steviger natuurlijk.

Al bij al denk ik dat onze aanpak van probleem tot probleem verschilt. En dat men _er_ uiteindelijk vaak zelfs niets _aan doet_. Als het kan is het probleem _omzeilen _of _uit de weg gaan _ook goed. (Die eerste kan je trouwens ook meteen opnemen in je topic over scheepvaarttaal, als die nog niet vermeld was.. )


----------



## ThomasK

Ik erken, hoor, dat andere werkwoorden even gebruikelijk zijn, of nee, nog gebruikelijker. Ik vroeg mij gewoon af of een tendens was naar meer 'macho-taal' (denk aan turbotaal, ooit stof voor een boek) - terwijl anderzijds een enorme diminutiefcultuur woedt, die dan weer doet danken aan softheid. In elk geval is tackelen toch al potiger, inderdaad.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik keek nog even na, en dacht nog aan... voeten: _met voeten treden, optreden tegen _(maar akkoord, klinkt niet meer hard), _aan zijn laars lappen/ er zijn voeten aan vegen _(nu, denigrerend, maar niet echt hard, akkoord).

 In een artikel botste ik nog op : _in het vizier nemen_, wat schieten veronderstelt. Onder vuur nemen, de volle laag geven, doen we ook graag - maar niet enkel bij problemen, vermoed ik (niet in het artikel). Daarnaast ook nog: _met wortel en tak uitroeien_.


----------



## petoe

korte metten met iets maken, komaf maken met iets


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, zou best in die categorie passen, Petoe. Heb jij ergens het gevoel dat deze maatschappij houdt van een soort machismo in bv. dat soort termen?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vind net *'de strijd aanbinden tegen *overgewicht' - en ergens anders, in een boek over de omgang met terminale ziekte, dat de wetenschap een* 'strijdmodel' *hanteert. De essentie lijkt te zijn dat er in dat model nogal  zwart-wit wordt gedacht: een keuze voor iets is tegelijk een keuze tegen iets anders, niet zomaar 'een' keuze.


----------

